# Question about Water Temperature



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok ...so I was changing Baileys water (drinking water) today and I filled it up with some cold water like I usually do and I thought to myself .... I wonder if water temperature is as important at the temperature of her cage???? Am I doing anything wrong by giving her cold(and I don't mean ice cold, just cool to touch) water?? Should I put water that's room temperature in her bowl instead? Or is cold/cool water ok?? or would drinking cool water lower her body temp too much if she did drink it right away???

just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the hedgehog and how long water sits before she drinks it. If a hedgehog is very temperature sensitive then drinking cold water could affect her but unless hedgie gets right up and drinks as soon as the water is put in the cage, it usually warms to room temperature fairly quickly.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Or unless your hedgehog has a habit of sticking their face in the bowl... I just had a memory of when I switched up the food/water bowl locations and Sylvie took a face dive into a bowl of water thinking it was food. :roll: :lol: oh she was not impressed


----------

